# Waterfowl from Chile



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 14, 2017)

Here are a few of the gorgeous species of waterfowl I found on my recent trip to Chile.






Great Grebe





Spectacled Duck





White-tufted Grebe





Patagonian Crested Duck

Full Chile Gallery is here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery%20-%20Chile2017.html


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2017)

Another great series. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Khristo (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow - excellent!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2017)

Glenn, are these 100% crops or have they been downsized?


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 19, 2017)

Great shots Glenn!


----------



## GN Photos (Dec 19, 2017)

Once again, another set of beautiful photos. Excellent!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Glen! 

Great pictures, great series. 

The eye ot that Grebe is really fascinating. 

Cheers, 
Maximilian


----------

